# Don't waste your time or money with this saw



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

thats a shame

looks similar to the griz. sliding TS. and seeing that this is GI they are probably the same unit. thanks for the headsup. for a slider it seems safe to stick to european machines.

did you contact TS to resolve these issues (some less critical, but others like the fence binding is more important)?


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

i once owned a GI 50-260 table saw and was not happy with it or the support from them. I will not by anything General International ever again - for that matter - I will stay away from the parent company of General too, I believe the apple doesn't fall far from the tree…


----------



## JoeMcGlynn (Dec 16, 2011)

I did contact General several times. I never heard back from General about my concerns directly. I did have an email from a guy that claimed to be a contractor to them, who owned the same model saw. He said he never noticed the rip fence deflection, and just resorted to putting an extra clamping washed on the miter bar and being gentle with it. After I sent him pictures of the one finger deflection being measured with the dial indicator he didn't respond. Even after several additional emails.

On the rip fence, the fence bar that it rides on is 1" round steel bar and it flexes quite easily. The steel bar is supported by 3 threaded stand off, one attached to the cast iron saw table and the other two are attached to the sheet metal extension table. I noticed while adjusting this part that even with the two outermost bolts adjusted and tightened it was trivial to throw the rip fence out of alignment with just a small change of the center bolt. It's just too flexible.

If I replace the rip fence ($$), make my own inserts (kind of a pain as they have a weird, irregular shape and need the spring-loaded detents to stay in place) and make a better clamp mechanism for the miter bar it will be an OK saw. It just annoys the heck out of me that it has these problems.


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

Man that sucks, maybe you can sell it and at least break even.

It's amazing to me that a $7K saw has a sheet meal wing. Its good it didn't come with a blade, can you imagine what that would be like?

You should send General a link to this review, along with posting your review on other sites. The fence situation is an extreme danger for anyone that may come in contact with this saw.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Ouch, wish you could get a response from General


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow, that is some very useful information about that saw. Many folks who dropped 5k would hesitiate to write a criticlal review. Thanks for sharing this info.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow. You'd think at some $$$ point the manufacturer would put more effort into a quality product. I won't be shopping for a slider any day soon but I appreciate the review.


----------



## BryanatWoodstock (Oct 31, 2012)

I bought a similar table saw, a used 12" Lagunna TSS, it's been a great saw. Sorry to hear about your problems with the GI!


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

If I spent that much money and had such a poor response from the manufacturer, I would file a compliant with the Better Business Bureau.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Too much headache. You didn't get what you've paid for. I have no plans on looking to their tools.


----------



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

Nothing is worse for public relations than not responding to emails - even if they are complaints. There is a certain "busy" Canadian retailer that has lost several thousand dollars of my business that way. Sounds like General International is heading downhill.


----------



## 9FINGERTIM (Feb 1, 2013)

man what a rip off, I went to the site and noticed that they dont list any price there and dont show any reviews of the product. Im getting to the point where I wont buy anything expensive unless I can read what other people think of the product.its not that I always trust the supplier to post the bad reviews but I need to know what other people think. I really like this review section and always check it before considering any purchase, but of course not every brand of every tool is mentioned. ilove the suppliers that post a large number of reviews saying a product is junk, but they keep trying to sell it. I operate at a somewhat different financial level than and am able to utilize a different return policy when I take a tool home I test it immediately and if it doesent work correctly I take it right back to the garage sale.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I think I'll steer clear of General tools. If this is what they do with a high end, $5,000 tool who knows what their less expensive tools would be like.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

That's really too bad. For such an expensive tool I'd expect it to be perfect. Most of the machinery in my shop has been the Gen. Int brand and I've been very pleased with how well they've worked. That said, I've never had to deal with General's CS which is the true test of a company. I posted a link to this review on General's Facebook page, here's their reply:
"Thanks for the heads up Rob. We'll have to run an internal investigation to find out some of the details regarding this customer's experience. There's no question that in this case we can and need to do better."

Hopefully they'll get their act together for you.


----------



## JoeMcGlynn (Dec 16, 2011)

Manitario, thanks for that. I really tried to get some attention from them-many calls to all of the phone numbers I could find, emails to customer service, orders and all of the other email addresses. I googled for other contact information and couldn't find anything.


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

Musta bin a bad day in China eh? Can't figure out why the scoring saw blade is a different width of cut though?

could be a bit of crud on the arbor causing it to become a "wobble blade" or are the blades you're putting on ?thin kerf, maybe side dressed by yer sharpener.

If it ain't broke, don't fix it!!!

New TS shakedown is always a kludge.

Eric


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

almost fell of my chair


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

It's fascinating to me that a company would even bother with such a high ticket item if they aren't going to get it at least useable.

Just wow.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

I was JUST looking at one of their bandsaws. There is so much good competition out there that I guess I'll move on.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I guess I can understand buying this at an auction for much less than list, as you did. Just trying to score a high-end saw for a decent price is a good thing.
But anyone looking at this at $5000 or more, it obviously is not even a contender. You are right in saying you could get a top of the line Sawstop for the same money. Ouch…
We all get ripped off one time or another, hopefully this will be the last for you. Makes you wonder how General is still in business…


----------



## gsimon (Aug 12, 2012)

I had my suspicions about this 
I almost bought a GI but as a comprimise to not being able to afford a General made in Canada
Then found a second hand Delta Unisaw from a gentleman leaving the country and i'm picking it up tomorrow


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow,

NO RESPONSE?! Well that is all I need to know about General. I will never buy a machine from a company that treats you like that.


----------



## cMarket (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Looking for a good cabinet saw with a scoring blade , sliding table, tilting and 52 " fence . I thought this saw fit the bill. Any new info on this saw ?


----------

